# Am I crazy?



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, I've never taken such a class, but I have had 3 babies, and I would not recommend having any sort of hard and fast plans during the last few weeks of pregnancy/first weeks of baby, unless you are totally ok with missing any or all of the classes. Everyone's pregnancies are different, but that last month was always a killer for me. The first few weeks at home with the baby are also usually a blur. Sometimes simply getting a shower is a great accomplishment, let alone sorting yourself out for a class. Not to mention the physical recovery and the fact that babies don't necessarily show up when they are expected. 
However, if your hubby can do the class if you are not up to it, it might be a really great thing for Teal (and if you are up to it, certainly for you!). 
So I guess what I am saying is, only you can know if this is right for you. This might be a great introduction to how babies can waylay the best laid plans, lol!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The tiredness is what everybody keeps warning me about. But I won't be doing anything else with my time besides caring for the baby. Plus my parents will be coming to stay with me one week, and DH is taking off work completely for a week after they go home.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Of course you are crazy, and I think the class will be fun and a good way for Teal to get some extra attention!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It has been a very long time since I gave birth, but I can assure you that those last couple of weeks are long and uncomfortable and worst of all, the chance of bending is about the same as an elephant learning to dance Swan Lake.
As for bladder control for the length of a lesson, well, good luck. Mine wouldn't have managed to make it that long. 
But you never know. You may be super fit, super supported and really lucky with timing.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm 35 weeks now and I honestly feel great. I still workout a few times a week and feel like I could run a mile, although I'm not allowed to. I'm sure the recovery will be tough though, and anything can happen. They have a bathroom at the facility, so really the only thing I'd really have to worry about is the drive. I really think we can make it work.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

If your feeling good and want to and you have a back up handler then I say go for it. I whelped a litter of shelties two weeks before I gave birth and raised and socialized puppies with a newborn. People thought I was nuts but I was fit and had backups in case I needed it for both child and puppies. Oddly I enjoyed the heck out of it.


----------

